# SkyFly Decoys-New Windsock Decoys Choice with great price



## Sasha and Abby

when did you become a paid sponsor?


----------



## J.D.

I just ordered some supports to add to some old windsocks and will post a review once they are delivered.


----------



## Trapperjack

Has the lawsuit from white rock started?


----------



## Brotsky

Trapperjack said:


> Has the lawsuit from white rock started?


No, but the cease and desist letter is being drafted. :beer:


----------



## J.D.

How are these a copy of Whiterock's design?


----------



## Trapperjack

Are you being serious? The main piece is identical. Only difference is WR uses a bunge and this copy doesn't.


----------



## the professor

Trapperjack said:


> Are you being serious? The main piece is identical. Only difference is WR uses a bunge and this copy doesn't.


And do you know for a fact white rock patented their support? I see mentions of the blind door decoys and fullbodies being patented but not the supports. 
Besides, white rock was not the first with a collapsible support...


----------



## 6162rk

there are a lot of similarities between sock decoys. where do you start pointing fingers? the most popular/oldest socks I think of are northwinds.


----------



## Brotsky

White rock, skyfly, whatever you want to call six of one half dozen of the other they are both junk.


----------



## Watchm!

I hunted over 400 this weekend. On Sunday the winds were sustained at 35 mph and occasional gusts to 50 mph. The decoys performed flawlessly. I have nothing but good things to say about the decoy and Wayne Jiang, the guy who started SkyFly.
For the price nothing compares. Flame away if you'd like.


----------



## J.D.

Trapperjack said:


> Are you being serious? The main piece is identical. Only difference is WR uses a bunge and this copy doesn't.


Lol - "the main piece". So your big complaint is that there is one small plastic piece that is similar even though the back support is a completely different design. What about the stake? Was WR the first to use a fiberglass stake? The tyvek body? :lol:


----------



## brobones

If that blue goose print looks as good on the tyvek as it does on my monitor it will be the shizzle!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :beer: :rollin:


----------



## Trapperjack

Will see what happens. White Rock is very aggressive protecting their products. There is little doubt that the WR support had major influence in this product and hopefully there will be some penalties or royalties for the copying of someone else's idea and hard work.


----------



## smellson

Im assuming everyone calling these copyright infringement, havent actually seen the support system in person. Yes, the top may look the same but the backbone support system is entirely different. Ive hunted over whiterocks and also got my first chance to use my skyflys this past weekend. I really like the way the backbones on the whiterocks kind of auto deploy when putting decoys out but the issue I had was the longevity with the bungees. Pickup of the skyflys is the quickest of any decoys I've ever seen and the backbone system seems to be the most reliable of any I've seen as well.


----------



## BTapp

I have yet to receive mine that I ordered two weeks ago...great price however they ship from overseas even though their website says they ship from a warehouse in NY. In my opinion I would rather pay more money than to wait for all the shows to push through my area before I get deks!


----------



## WingedShooter7

The support system isn't even the same as whiterock other than the fact that it collapses, it doesn't use the same bungee system. White Rock fan boys need to settle down. Great price, I'll be buying alot.


----------



## fowlfreak

BTapp said:


> I have yet to receive mine that I ordered two weeks ago...great price however they ship from overseas even though their website says they ship from a warehouse in NY. In my opinion I would rather pay more money than to wait for all the shows to push through my area before I get deks!


Did you get a tracking code? I just ordered some and was hoping they would arrive with in two weeks. I talked to smellson and he said his came in the 10 day period so I am hopeful.


----------



## the professor

Trapperjack said:


> Will see what happens. White Rock is very aggressive protecting their products. There is little doubt that the WR support had major influence in this product and hopefully there will be some penalties or royalties for the copying of someone else's idea and hard work.


Sillosocks Knockdown dekes
Feather Tek dekes
Sky Fly dekes
All supposed copies of a Whiterock, yet Whiterock wasn't even the first company to use a collapsable support system. Green Bay was. Maybe when WR gets royalties from the other 3 similar mfg, they'll pay green bay royalties too?


----------



## Trapperjack

Show a visual comparison between GB and WR and then do the same between WR and thus "new" decoy. I would then like to hear who copied who. If GB had an issue or a case they didn't do anything. I doubt this new decoy will be so lucky. Time will tell.


----------



## J.D.

Trapperjack said:


> Show a visual comparison between GB and WR and then do the same between WR and thus "new" decoy. I would then like to hear who copied who. If GB had an issue or a case they didn't do anything. I doubt this new decoy will be so lucky. Time will tell.


Lol - Im sure they are very nervous! :lol:


----------



## duckp

Unless they type it themselves the 'cease and desist' letter will cost half their annual income.When that produces nothing but laughs,if they can find a patent lawyer who quits laughing long enuf,he'll take the rest.
A bigger laugh yet would be a lawsuit resulting which,if won,and it won't be,would present years of trying to enforce it in China.A total joke. :eyeroll:


----------



## J.D.

duckp said:


> Unless they type it themselves the 'cease and desist' letter will cost half their annual income.When that produces nothing but laughs,if they can find a patent lawyer who quits laughing long enuf,he'll take the rest.
> A bigger laugh yet would be a lawsuit resulting which,if won,and it won't be,would present years of trying to enforce it in China.A total joke. :eyeroll:


Bingo!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

This Wayne Jiang guy was peddling a bunch of "seconds" windsocks last year on several forums for super cheap...some people never received orders. Just a heads up.


----------



## Watchm!

I ordered some of those "seconds" last year. They are fine. No issues with them at all.
I also ordered backbones and stakes from Wayne this spring. I got all 70 dozen of both items from China in exactly seven days. I would have paid more for the supports alone from anybody here in the States than I did for both items from China. Just sayin'.


----------



## Brotsky

I can't wait to get my decoys from China that were ripped off from guys in America by the Chinese guys who make the American's decoys in China!


----------



## Watchm!

Gotta love this global economy. Frickin' Chinese guys getting on the snow goose decoy bandwagon. What's next, a car from overseas?


----------



## Brotsky

I finally figured out why we can't decoy these things anymore. All of our decoys are Chinese but our e-callers are still in english! I'm going to record a Chinese snow goose next spring then you boys are going to see some piles!


----------



## ringneks

/quote] Hunted over feather tek last month . great height but thats it . broke over half . Plastic parts and hunting dont work couldnt imagine froze ground.

GB decoys came out with that support 4 years ago but discontinued it the second year because of breaking issues. Never patent protected it. Skyflays are almost the same but added the handle to pull them out of the ground making them look like WR. Found the above post on another site. Feather Tek took them to China to have them made by the factory that runs Skyfly and for whatever reasons Skyfly made them for themselves to sell. 
Sillosocks new Knockdown windsock decoys can be found at $46 per dz with free shipping. Cheaper that $39+$9 shipping.


----------



## brobones

Brotsky said:


> I finally figured out why we can't decoy these things anymore. All of our decoys are Chinese but our e-callers are still in english! I'm going to record a Chinese snow goose next spring then you boys are going to see some piles!


Now that is funny............  :beer: :laugh:


----------



## 9manfan

ordered a few doz last wed. 4-1 and received them today 4-8, they look pretty good also..................


----------



## J.D.

J.D. said:


> I just ordered some supports to add to some old windsocks and will post a review once they are delivered.


Received my order of supports yesterday - they seem solid enough, only time will tell......


----------



## fowlfreak

9manfan said:


> ordered a few doz last wed. 4-1 and received them today 4-8, they look pretty good also..................


I ordered mine on the 29th and they shipped the 2nd and I still don't have them


----------



## KEN W

J.D. said:


> J.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered some supports to add to some old windsocks and will post a review once they are delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Received my order of supports yesterday - they seem solid enough, only time will tell......
Click to expand...

You are talking about the backbone support to use on other brands of decoys? Will they work on Silosocks?


----------



## Bruce

So far 2 weeks and no decoys


----------



## 9manfan

Bruce said:


> So far 2 weeks and no decoys


that sucks, had mine in 7 days, shipped direct from China....


----------



## brobones

Bruce said:


> So far 2 weeks and no decoys


Have you sent a email off to Wayne to see what is going on? He usually returns emails very promptly. :beer:


----------



## J.D.

KEN W said:


> J.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered some supports to add to some old windsocks and will post a review once they are delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Received my order of supports yesterday - they seem solid enough, only time will tell......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are talking about the backbone support to use on other brands of decoys? Will they work on Silosocks?
Click to expand...

I am using them on 3/16" SS stakes with looped ends. I drill a hole through the top of the plastic piece and slide it on the stake from the bottom - this way there is no chance of pulling the support off the decoy. Ive done the same thing with whiterocks in the past but it seems like these will be a little more user friendly for people not familiar with the technique involved with folding a whiterock down.


----------



## fowlfreak

Bruce said:


> So far 2 weeks and no decoys


Mine took a lil over two weeks but worth the wait for sure!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Let's say they copied a patented product. They would have to be making a huge profit to pay off the enormous patent lawyer fees to make it worth taking them to court.


----------



## Brotsky

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Let's say they copied a patented product. They would have to be making a huge profit to pay off the enormous patent lawyer fees to make it worth taking them to court.


...or you manufacture them in China and make a bunch of money until the lawers come calling. Then you vanish back into a fortune cookie until you copy the next decoy and resurface. Deadlies last year, white rocks this year, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Edwardshootgooses

I originally did talk to the guy in New York and asked about blue decoys as they did have blue decoys listed on their site but no picture the guy said they said they were screen printing. I told him I wanted a picture gave him my email address. After word I called them repeatedly attempted to get a hold of these people to make an order. I wanted to order some blues and I'm still waiting. I called their number get answering machine no call back . Made me wonder so I ordered GB decoys


----------



## brobones

> I repeatedly attempted to get a hold of these people to make an order. I wanted to order some blues and I'm still waiting. I called their number get answering machine no call back . Made me wonder so I ordered GB decoys


They have blue goose decoys now??? Never saw them on the website?
:beer:


----------



## Edwardshootgooses

Decoy Rags

Snow Goose Windsock Decoy Rags, Blue Goose Windsock Decoy Bags, Mallard Windsock Decoy Bags, Canada Goose Windsock Decoy Rags


----------



## jcnelsn1

I ordered a dozen of the snows to see them in hand. They arrived in about a week, no problem. I gotta say they seems very nice. Fully assembled, a good size and I really like that the collapsible back bone does not rely on a bungee that could wear out.


----------

